# Understanding mantis diseases/infections, their causes, and maybe how to treat them?



## The Wolven (Feb 25, 2022)

So I've seen several different ways a mantis can get sick on this forum and the effects of it. An experienced mantis keeper can recognize the signs of an infection/sickness but I haven't seen anyone actually look into bacteria strains. Now I know it's incredibly unlikely that anyone here has the equipment to even to begin to look into this sort of thing (or the degree for it). However, imagine if we did actually start identifying the bacteria (or virus?? I don't know if bugs can get those). It feels like there's very little knowledge on what actual bacteria we're dealing with when it comes to sick mantises. 

Is it possible for people in this hobby to have a more in depth understanding of bacteria that can infect a mantis, their causes, and how to treat it. More than just looking at symptoms and hoping honey will take care of it? Of course mantises and other insects (or arachnids) are pretty fragile creatures and finding something that actually treats an infection/sickness without harming the mantis may not be possible. All of this is just an idea mainly. I want to start gathering scientific information on the common bacteria strains that a mantis can get infected with and what can cause them (someone with experience would know what to avoid with mantises but it doesn't hurt to include the information).


----------



## agent A (Feb 26, 2022)

well I have the ability to make plates and at least identify bacteria to the genus level
there are media that make certain species look a certain way, or that only allow certain species to grow
and if you make gram stains and such you may be able to get to the genus level

I'd be more concerned about protist parasites and things like that. I do have some info on illnesses tho:

the common house cricket, _Acheta domesticus _is to blame for sickness transfer from prey to mantis. There’s a virus and several bacteria/protist species that infect this cricket species and can infect mantises (Szelei et al. 2011, de Miranda et al. 2021). However, the banded cricket, _Gryllodes sigillatus_, does not have the same issues

de Miranda, J. R., F. Granberg, P. Onorati, A. Jansson, and Å. Berggren. 2021. Virus prospecting in crickets—discovery and ctrain divergence of a novel iflavirus in wild and cultivated _Acheta domesticus_. Viruses *13*:364.
Szelei, J., J. Woodring, M. Goettel, G. Duke, F.-X. Jousset, K. Liu, Z. Zadori, Y. Li, E. Styer, and D. Boucias. 2011. Susceptibility of North-American and European crickets to _Acheta domesticus_ densovirus (AdDNV) and associated epizootics. Journal of invertebrate pathology *106*:394-399.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 26, 2022)

Don't feed your mantids crickets. I lost mantids to that and it is sad how they got sick from it. use grasshoppers or dubia roaches instead.


----------



## The Wolven (Mar 27, 2022)

Little Mantis said:


> Don't feed your mantids crickets. I lost mantids to that and it is sad how they got sick from it. use grasshoppers or dubia roaches instead.


Aye I do understand that. Personally I’m hesitant on using crickets. A person should only use them if they know what species the cricket is and use the correct size. It’s best not to use grasshoppers though if they’re large. They can damage your mantis since their legs are very powerful.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 27, 2022)

No grasshopper ever damaged my mantids. If you afraid that can happen,.you can remove the back legs before feeding


----------



## The Wolven (Mar 27, 2022)

Mantis Lady said:


> No grasshopper ever damaged my mantids. If you afraid that can happen,.you can remove the back legs before feeding


Whoops, forgot about that. I’ve just seen grasshoppers fight back before and it did not end well (not for me personally but in videos).


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 29, 2022)

Most grasshoppers don't fight. They give up soon. That is what I have seen with my grasshoppers


----------

